# DEFINITELY



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

I realize now more than ever, that there definitely IS a God. I don't know the who, what, where, when and hows of it but I definitely see a perfectly mapped out world in front of me. Albert Einstein once said "The most incomprehensible thing about the world is that it is comprehensible."

Everything fits in so perfectly together. Everything is meant to be, everything is planned out. I don't believe in coincidences.. I believe that coincidences just remind you that there's a greater power at work, actively involved in your life.

Every life is a story, a play, and very well could be a movie! No wonder we feel like we're in a movie.. we technically are.. everytime I look at families or my friends.. I think about their lives.. and what their story is.. and what they've learned from their lives.. and I think heck, why so many stories and lessons? Life really could be over within the blink of an eye. Death is not uncommon.. Life is not uncommon.. people are being born and are dying everyday. Life is a small picture of the bigger picture.. and I know now, that these lessons all have to do something with that bigger picture.

The sad part of this realization however, is that I don't feel connected to God. I understand and acknowledge his presence, I see it everyday... but I don't FEEL it.

Maybe God is just a mechanic.. or an artist.. or a computer programmer.. either way someone's in control up there.. but not really UP there.. who knows where, really.

Anyway, it just seems I was stupid all a long to think that maybe life is just a big coincidence.. A few weeks ago I was staying over at a friends house.. and I had the fan on and I was struggling to sleep as any dp'r would, when suddenly a frame fell right beside my head off the headboard. I turned it over and it was a little plaque that said something about Guardian Angels. It had this sweet little message written about how your guardian angel is always with you.. I don't remember all the words but I remember the reassurance I felt when I read it. The next morning I told my friend about it.. who always has the fan on and has never had the plaque fallin by her head ever.

Coincidence? What does that mean anyway? It doesn't take away the mystery.. it just hides it under the rug.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cool post. I use to argue for creation in saying that usually when there is a big bang lava comes out, not people, animals, and organisms. I don't really believe in God but I also don't really not believe in God. I guess I just don't know is what I'm trying to say. It's crazy if you think about it though, how complex the human body is. Even just the brain is so complex. Not to mention all the different systems our bodies have. Even just reproduction is amazing and the fact that there are two types of humans; those with penises and those with vaginas - and they just so happen to fit perfectly together. Food for example, we eat - digest - and shit it out! How crazy is that!


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Cool post. I use to argue for creation in saying that usually when there is a big bang lava comes out, not people, animals, and organisms. I don't really believe in God but I also don't really not believe in God. I guess I just don't know is what I'm trying to say. It's crazy if you think about it though, how complex the human body is. Even just the brain is so complex. Not to mention all the different systems our bodies have. Even just reproduction is amazing and the fact that there are two types of humans; those with penises and those with vaginas - and they just so happen to fit perfectly together. Food for example, we eat - digest - and shit it out! How crazy is that!


that my friend, is exactly what I mean! It's like how can things fit so perfectly together by coincidence? I'm not saying God has a beard and chills out in the clouds.. and I'm not saying God.. is anything like we've been raised to see him/her/it, as.. but now I know coincidence is ruled out. So whatever God is.. hopefully there is a paradise state that tags along with it


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

outlaw said:


> that my friend, is exactly what I mean! It's like how can things fit so perfectly together by coincidence? I'm not saying God has a beard and chills out in the clouds.. and I'm not saying God.. is anything like we've been raised to see him/her/it, as.. but now I know coincidence is ruled out. So whatever God is.. hopefully there is a paradise state that tags along with it


I definately agree. He's been the one constant friend i've had to talk to in my life and yeah... ive just always felt comforted that there is someone in control and that somehow, things will work out, like we're not all just stuck on some random planet suffering for no reason, if that makes sense.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

outlaw said:


> that my friend, is exactly what I mean! It's like how can things fit so perfectly together by coincidence? I'm not saying God has a beard and chills out in the clouds.. and I'm not saying God.. is anything like we've been raised to see him/her/it, as.. but now I know coincidence is ruled out. So whatever God is.. hopefully there is a paradise state that tags along with it


haha yeah hopefully. i think of heaven as inner peace and hell as a state of mind.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Even as an atheist I like this post. Science cannot prove everything. When we encounter/experience beauty, love, amazement, happiness, nature, people, *everything* that is when on a good day I would say we are encountering/experiencing "god" or the unknown "divine" and infinitely good force of the universe. But on that same good day I might argue that that force is neutral, and it is we humans who are it and are connected through it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

outlaw said:


> I realize now more than ever, that there definitely IS a God. I don't know the who, what, where, when and hows of it but I definitely see a perfectly mapped out world in front of me. Albert Einstein once said "The most incomprehensible thing about the world is that it is comprehensible."
> 
> Everything fits in so perfectly together. Everything is meant to be, everything is planned out. I don't believe in coincidences.. I believe that coincidences just remind you that there's a greater power at work, actively involved in your life.
> 
> ...


Outlaw! You've done it again! I love this thread!


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Outlaw! You've done it again! I love this thread!


haha thanks ThoughtOnFire! I love your posts too, you always have interesting topics!


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Even as an atheist I like this post. Science cannot prove everything. When we encounter/experience beauty, love, amazement, happiness, nature, people, *everything* that is when on a good day I would say we are encountering/experiencing "god" or the unknown "divine" and infinitely good force of the universe. But on that same good day I might argue that that force is neutral, and it is we humans who are it and are connected through it.


Science definitely just keeps proving more and more how everything is connected.. and how it's a long process.. I definitely think Science and Religion work together. Even if it's a neutral force, what a force! lmao


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey... you guys are pretty effing cool


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Hey... you guys are pretty effing cool


so are you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

MAYBE.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Mushishi said:


>


Hahaha, wow, that's pretty great. And true. I'm sure you folks can find your god at some point in there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

ItCouldBeRobots said:


> Hahaha, wow, that's pretty great. And true. I'm sure you folks can find your god at some point in there.


Which God?


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Which God?


Oh, an infinite of Gods.


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Even as an atheist I like this post. *Science cannot prove everything. When we encounter/experience beauty, love, amazement, happiness, nature, people, *everything* that is when on a good day I would say we are encountering/experiencing "god" or the unknown "divine" and infinitely good force of the universe. But on that same good day I might argue that that force is neutral, and it is we humans who are it and are connected through it*.


great post.


----------

